# Java JDK 6 - wie zu installieren?



## Jayman84 (11. Apr 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich benötige für einen Programmierkurs in Java:

Installieren Sie sich bitte die Java JDK 6 in der Standard Edition.
sowie
Installieren und konfigurieren Sie sich Eclipse 3.2 und machen Sie sich mit der Entwicklungsumgebung vertraut.

So, wenn ich jetzt einfach Java JDK 6 in Google eingebe und ich die Java Seite nehme kommen so viele Downloadmöglichkeiten...
Könnte mir einer sagen, was ich benötige um den Java JDK 6 installiert zu bekommen (wo)? Ich benutze Windows XP.
Meine Frage dazu ist noch, wenn ich das installiert habe, ist es richtig, dass ich es mit meiner 'Eingabeaufforderung' steuere? Also ausführe?

Ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen!
Danke im Vorraus,
Jayman


----------



## Ariol (11. Apr 2007)

Java: java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp (<- Hier JDK 6U1) downloaden)

Wenn du Eclipse hast musst du die Eingabeaufforderung nicht benutzen, aber java wird eigentlich schon darüber gesteuert. Eclipse nimmt dir nur diese "Arbeit" ab.


----------



## Wildcard (11. Apr 2007)

Du möchtest vermutlich das Setup für i386 Windows in der 32bit Version.


> Meine Frage dazu ist noch, wenn ich das installiert habe, ist es richtig, dass ich es mit meiner 'Eingabeaufforderung' steuere? Also ausführe?


Nicht wenn du Eclipse benutzt.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (11. Apr 2007)

www.java.sun.com

steuern tuste java nicht
compilieren und starten der programme
kann man über die Konsole

und ps

www.eclipse.org


----------



## JAVAn00b (11. Apr 2007)

heeeee les dir doch einfach durch was dort steht.

Und dann muß du einfach nur deine "Distribution" bzw. OS auswählen und kannst es mit einem doppelklick (Windows), shell script (linux) starten.



> Meine Frage dazu ist noch, wenn ich das installiert habe, ist es richtig, dass ich es mit meiner 'Eingabeaufforderung' steuere? Also ausführe?



wo hast du das denn bitte schön gelesen? Unter windows ist es eine ganz normale exe wo du einfach doppelt klicken mußt.

Gruß


----------



## Ariol (11. Apr 2007)

Mann, 4 Beiträge in unter 2 min.

Mich würde mal interessieren was das für ein Kurs ist?
Es scheint so als sei es ein Anfängerkurs, aber ist dann Eclipse nicht ein wenig zu "mächtig"?


----------



## Jayman84 (11. Apr 2007)

Gut, danke für die Antworten erst einmal!
Ich downloade gerade das Offline-Java. Und danach hole ich mir Eclipse...
Hmmm, es wird lustig wenn ich programmieren soll...
Ach ja, falls sich jemand zusätzlich mal 10 Euro verdienen möchte für eines meiner Arbeitsblätter, soll er sich melden, wenn er fit in Java ist. Mit paypal ist ja alles möglich...
Nun ja, werde mich mit meinem Nick 'Jayman' -0hne die 84 hier anmelden, falls jemand Lust hat...


----------



## JPKI (11. Apr 2007)

JAVAn00b hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wo hast du das denn bitte schön gelesen? Unter windows ist es eine ganz normale exe wo du einfach doppelt klicken mußt.


 :lol:  :bae: Wenn du unter Windows einfach doppelt auf "java.exe" oder "javac.exe" klickst, öffnet sich die Konsole, zeigt die Optionen für die Programme an und (je nachdem, wie schnell dein System ist :wink: ), schließt sie sich binnen weniger Millisekunden wieder :meld: :wink: .


----------



## Jayman (11. Apr 2007)

Habe mir JDK 6 Kit runtergeladen und installiert.
Habe ein symples Programm HelloWorld geschrieben im Texteditor und es unter HelloWorld.java abgespeichert.
Jetzt habe ich in der Eingabeaufforderung javac HelloWorld.java das Programm kompilieren wollen... Da meinte mein PC, dass diese Eingabeaufforderung nicht existiere...
Was habe ich nicht richtig gemacht?


----------



## Guest (11. Apr 2007)

Jayman84 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ach ja, falls sich jemand zusätzlich mal 10 Euro verdienen möchte für eines meiner Arbeitsblätter, soll er sich melden, wenn er fit in Java ist.



Auja ich nehm Deine Blätter, schick mal alles rüber. Ein paar Blatt Papier kann ich gebrauchen und 10 Euro sowieso...


----------



## Ariol (11. Apr 2007)

Wie ist den die genaue ausgabe?

was bekommst du wenn du "java -version" aufrufst?


----------



## JPKI (11. Apr 2007)

Warscheinlich hast du vergessen, den Pfad zum bin-Verzeichnis im JDK-Installationsordner in der Path-Variablen zu setzen.

Unter Windoof XP drückst du die Tastenkombi <Win-Taste+Pause>, gehst auf den Tab "Erweitert", dann auf "Umgebungsvariablen" und editierst die Variable Path wie folgt:

Einfach ein Semikolon hinter das, was noch da steht und dann dort den Pfad zum JDK Installationsordner angeben. 'n Paar mal OK oder Bestätigen, neu starten und feddich is.


----------



## Jayman (11. Apr 2007)

Hallo,
danke erst einmal!
Womit ich Probleme habe:
"Einfach ein Semikolon hinter das, was noch da steht und dann dort den Pfad zum JDK Installationsordner angeben. 'n Paar mal OK oder Bestätigen, neu starten und feddich is."

Gut, dann bekomme ich beim Aufruf das Bild:





Jetzt beim farbig markierten das Semikolon?!
Und dann? Wo gebe ich den Pfad an und wie kann ich vielleicht den Pfan erkennen?
-> muss ich dann den Pfad zum Ordner 'jdk', wo 'jre' drin ist angeben?

Und noch eine Frage:
Wo soll ich meine Java Programme lassen? Also auf dem Desktop darf mein Java Text nicht sein?


----------



## JPKI (11. Apr 2007)

Du markierst die Variable Path, die ist unter dem Stichwort *Systemvariablen* definiert! Dann klickst du auf "Bearbeiten".
Im daraufhin erscheinenden Fenster geht du mit dem Cursor an die letzte Stelle des Feldes "*Wert der Variablen*", gibst ein Semikolon ein (falls da noch keines steht) und gibst dann den Pfad zum Ordner *Java SDK Installationsordner\bin* an. In der Regel ist das *C:\jdk1.6.0_01\bin*. Dann halt alles bestätigen und neu starten.


			
				Jayman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und noch eine Frage:
> Wo soll ich meine Java Programme lassen? Also auf dem Desktop darf mein Java Text nicht sein?


Hä? Was meinst du damit? :bahnhof:  :?: ???:L


----------



## Ariol (11. Apr 2007)

Jayman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und noch eine Frage:
> Wo soll ich meine Java Programme lassen? Also auf dem Desktop darf mein Java Text nicht sein?



Die kannst du nach dem setzen des ClassPath lassen wo sie sind - dafür ist die Prozedur ja  :wink:


----------



## Jayman (12. Apr 2007)

Hmmm,
also ich rufe folgendes auf:




-> meine Frage dazu: muss ich in der obersten Zeile bei dem PATH ;'íQUADRAT etwas verändern?

So, dann gehe ich wie du willst in das untere Menü und erhalte:




dort jetzt den Pfad eingeben?
Kann es sein, dass mein Pfad lautet:
C:\Sun\AppServer\jdk\jre\bin

Also simpel ist das alles nicht...


----------



## JPKI (12. Apr 2007)

Genau! Da jetzt den Pfad eintragen (wie gesagt, mit einem Semikolon vom davorstehenden Text getrennt). Und den Schrott, der da als Benutzervariable steht, kannste löschen.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (12. Apr 2007)

hab jetz nicht alles gelesen aber 
http://www.uni-koeln.de/rrzk/kurse/unterlagen/java/allg/jdk/index.htm

neue Variable
JAVA_HOME    = C:\myjava\whereeverit is
CATALINA_HOME = c:\mytomcat              //wenn du nen tomcat hast

CLASSPATH erweitern um
%JAVA_HOME%\bin;%CATALINA_HOME%\bin

usw...
die grossen sind nur Platzhalter.....


----------



## JPKI (12. Apr 2007)

Erst mal die Pathvariable erweitern, die CLASSPATH-Variable kommt später dran.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (12. Apr 2007)

Jayman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dort jetzt den Pfad eingeben?
> Kann es sein, dass mein Pfad lautet:
> C:\Sun\AppServer\jdk\jre\bin



nein....

JAVA_HOME = c:\xxx\JDK\

net die Runtime....brauchste ja das Development Kit um zu proggen


----------



## Jayman (12. Apr 2007)

Hmmm,
ich verstehe nicht so ganz.
Gut, wenn ich folgendes mit 1 bezeichne:




-> Was muss ich hier verändern (bei 1), speziell meine ich die oberste graue Zeile.

So, und was soll ich bei 2 machen:




Was soll ich hier bei 2 verändern?
Wie merke ich, dass alles ok ist?
Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (12. Apr 2007)

1.
unteres Feld : Neu

JAVA_HOME
c:\xxx\jdk\

2.

bearbeiten CLASSPATH

hinzufügen:

;%JAVA_HOME%\bin

am ende oder wo auch immer

3: ok ok ok ....

ausführen ... cmd

C:\  java -ver


EDIT:

im 1 Bild unterer Teil...dort ist CLASSPATH grau..den bearbeiten
sonst nix....det isch sehr gefählich dort zu spielen


----------



## Jayman (12. Apr 2007)

Gut, danke erst einmal.
Ich habe nun folgendes:





und bei CLASSPATH habe ich das eingefügt, was Du mir gesagt hast. (ist jetzt nicht zu sehen).

Was soll ich nun machen?
Deinen 3. Punkt verstehe ich nicht so ganz:
cmd?!
C:\java -ver ?!
Was ist das?
Und wie kann ich jetzt z.B. mein HelloWorld Programm laufen lassen?
Geht das in meiner Eingabeaufforderung?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (12. Apr 2007)

hummmm...
*SHOCK*

Ausführen ist das Teil oberhalb von Start...da Windoof dingsda mach bunte dinger auf Start meine ich (ca 2 oberhalb bei classic view)

mit cmd öffnet man die Konsole/Shell/Eingabeaufforderung/"das schwarze Ding wo immer c:\ oder sowas steht"

mit java - ver kannst du sehen ob klappt...

und wie helloWorld?

javac HelloWorld.java
java HelloWorld

und ab jetzt
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel6/
und
www.google.ch
http://www.paules-pc-forum.de/pc-kurs/kurs02.htm
so schwer kann das doch nicht sein??


----------



## Jayman (12. Apr 2007)

Joe, könntest du bitte in normaler Sprache reden?!
1.) Was ist bei den Umgebungsvariablen jetzt eingestellt habe, ist das korrekt?
2.) Wann benutze ich das 'Ausführen' , welches über Start zu erreichen ist?
2b) Was soll ich dort eintragen?
3.) Wo ist mein cmd? Habe ich das schon installiert?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (12. Apr 2007)

okokok

1. Start drücken
2. Ausführen... drücken
3. cmd Eingeben Enter
4. cd \ in Eingabeauffarderung  Enter(in 3. geöffnet)
5. java -ver Enter  (sollte jetzt java Version anzeigen)
6. cd \wo\das\HelloWorld\ist\
7. javac HelloWorld.java (? 1 File successfull compiled ....oder so was)
8. java HelloWorld              (und dann sollte HelloWorld stehen)

EDIT:

5. java -version  .....sorry mein fehler


----------



## Jayman (12. Apr 2007)

Gut, ich kapiere.
Jedoch erhalte ich folgendes:





... auch wenn ich java -version eingebe...
Was ist los bei mir?!


----------



## Der Müde Joe (12. Apr 2007)

hmmm?

Wenn noch nicht geschehen...PC neu starten...

wenns sowohl bei java / und bei javac nicht geht ...?

set eingeben....
schauen ob der Cp richtig gesetz ist...(suchen halt...)
wenn richtig... weiter.. wenn falsch berichtigen + neustart

das ....;%JAVA_HOME%\bin;
mal bei Path hinzufügen und beim Classpath rausnehmen (seh zwar den Unterschied gerade nicht)
und neu starten ...
wenns immer noch nicht tut...

kräftig rumfluchen und bier trinken gehen...  :lol:


----------



## Jayman (12. Apr 2007)

Gut, habe das verändert und erhalte das:





Sieht gut aus?!
Eine Frage noch: Wie kann ich den Pfad zu Dateien auf meinem Desktop ersehen?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (12. Apr 2007)

ersehen?

weiss nicht was du meinst...

mit "dir" listet es dir alle File im aktuellen Pfad auf

also bei
c:\dokumente und einstellungen\Jxxx Wxxx\Desktop\dir
eingeben und es rattert alles was da so liegt durch..

wenn auch javac geht hast du erfolgreich ein JDK installiert ;-)


----------



## Ariol (12. Apr 2007)

du brauchst den Pfad zu deinen Dateien nicht, weil du den java-Befehl jetzt in jedem Verzeichnis ausführen kannst.

Also einfach in das Verzeichnis wechseln und mit "javac Klassenname.java" kompilieren und "java Klassenname" starten


----------



## Jayman (12. Apr 2007)

Hmm,
also wie du es mir beschrieben hast kann ich alles ersehen...
So, jetzt wollte ich ein HelloWorld Programm starten, aber er kompiliert nicht...
javac existiert nicht...




Was soll ich nun tun?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (12. Apr 2007)

deine Datei umbenennen

eine Java datei hat keine TXT Endung

HelloWorld.java    und fertig


----------



## Guest (12. Apr 2007)

Der Müde Joe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> deine Datei umbenennen
> 
> eine Java datei hat keine TXT Endung
> 
> HelloWorld.java    und fertig


liegt an xp


----------



## Jayman (12. Apr 2007)

Wie bekommt man das denn hin?
Sie heißt schon HelloWorld.java, aber ist weiterhin eine Textdatei.
Weiß jemand mehr?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (12. Apr 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> liegt an xp



absolutemente nicht !!!

wenn man im editor speicher, muss man halt
auf Alle Dateien oder so stellen und nicht auf
Textdatei...
und dann gibts auch keine .txt datei


----------



## Roar (12. Apr 2007)

hm, also sorry, irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, wer nichmal in der lage ist mit seinem betriebssystem und dem einfachsten texteditor überhaupt umzugehen :roll: und denn auch noch seine aufgabenblätter von jemand anderem lösen will, der sollte auch irgendwie nicht programmieren :roll:


----------



## FelixB (12. Apr 2007)

Jayman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie bekommt man das denn hin?
> Sie heißt schon HelloWorld.java, aber ist weiterhin eine Textdatei.
> Weiß jemand mehr?



nimm den Explorer und geh in das Verzeichnis. Rechtsklick auf die Datei -> "Umbenennen" und das .txt am Ende wegmachen.


----------



## Jayman (12. Apr 2007)

Gut, Danke aber...
javac existiert nicht, und jetzt habe ich sogar eine HelloWorld Java-Datei...
Ich kann nicht mehr!




Wie kánn ich ein 'javac' installieren?!


----------



## Roar (12. Apr 2007)

Jayman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie kánn ich ein 'javac' installieren?!


indem du schritt 1 deiner anleitung befolgst:


			
				Jayman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Installieren Sie sich bitte die Java JDK 6 in der Standard Edition.


----------



## Jayman (12. Apr 2007)

Ich habe mir auf der Seite das Offline Paket von ~55MB Größe runtergeladen & installiert.
Soll ich es erneut installieren?


----------



## Roar (12. Apr 2007)

einmal installieren reicht schon. dann hast du deine javac.exe. wenn nicht, hast du was falsch gemacht


----------



## Jayman (12. Apr 2007)

Wo soll ich denn die javac.exe finden?
Habe im jdk Ordner überall geguckt, dort ist nix.
Es gibt noch die Ordner:
domains, imq & lib


----------



## Der Müde Joe (12. Apr 2007)

gib mal set ein

dann kommt viel gewirr...

suche Path oder ClassPath
dort hat es ....c:\......\jdk1.6xyz\bin
und JAVA_HOME=C.......\jdk1...\

dort ist javac...wenn nicht hastes voll verbockt

EDIT:
das was du die letzten 10 Antworten gemcht hast
...dort liegt javac


----------



## NTB (12. Apr 2007)

er findet javac.exe nicht, weil es anscheinend nicht richtig in der PATH variable drin steht.
gib doch mal in der Eingabeaufforderung folgendes ein:

```
echo %PATH%
```

und mach nochmal einen screenshot


----------



## Jayman (12. Apr 2007)

Kann man das nachinstallieren?


----------



## NTB (12. Apr 2007)

In Deinem Ordner, wo Du das JDK6 installiert hast, ist im "bin" Unterordner KEINE javac.exe?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (12. Apr 2007)

*lachmichkrum*

das ist alles im installer drin
....der heist irgend so
jdk-6u1-windows-i586-p.exe

wenn du den installiert hast im jdk\bin\


----------



## Jayman (12. Apr 2007)

Gut, bei der PATH eingabe erhalte ich:


----------



## Der Müde Joe (12. Apr 2007)

das zweite \ nach jdk weg...
das zweite ; nach bin weg
das zeugs nach " weg
EDIT:
und " gleich auch weg


----------



## Jayman84 (11. Apr 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich benötige für einen Programmierkurs in Java:

Installieren Sie sich bitte die Java JDK 6 in der Standard Edition.
sowie
Installieren und konfigurieren Sie sich Eclipse 3.2 und machen Sie sich mit der Entwicklungsumgebung vertraut.

So, wenn ich jetzt einfach Java JDK 6 in Google eingebe und ich die Java Seite nehme kommen so viele Downloadmöglichkeiten...
Könnte mir einer sagen, was ich benötige um den Java JDK 6 installiert zu bekommen (wo)? Ich benutze Windows XP.
Meine Frage dazu ist noch, wenn ich das installiert habe, ist es richtig, dass ich es mit meiner 'Eingabeaufforderung' steuere? Also ausführe?

Ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen!
Danke im Vorraus,
Jayman


----------



## Jayman (12. Apr 2007)

So sieht bei mir der bin Ordner aus:


----------



## Der Müde Joe (12. Apr 2007)

und am besten das ganze JDK deinstallieren und neu installieren

sicherstellen das du das richtige hast
jdk-6u1-windows-i586-p.exe

Pfad aufschreiben wo das JDK installiert wird (siehe JAVA_HOME)

nochmals Umgebungsvariablen bearbeiten
(JAVA_HOME nachschauen im Explorer  !!! Instllverzeichnis!!)

JAVA_HOME   C:\...\jdk
und 
Path   ....;%JAVA_HOME%\bin;


----------



## Jayman (12. Apr 2007)

Gut,
ich habe es reinstalliert.
Ich habe jetzt auch die javac Datei gefunden der Pfad dafür:
Programme/Java/jdk1.6.0_01/bin

Muss somit auch die Umgebungsvariable
JAVA_HOME geändert werden?
Path wird wohl gleich bleiben?!


----------



## NTB (12. Apr 2007)

in PATH sollte
"C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_01\bin"
stehen und in JAVA_HOME sollte 
"C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_01"
stehen.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (12. Apr 2007)

ja
JAVA_HOME = c:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_01
Path ist gleich da ja JAVA_HOME drin gesetzt ist

sollte so aussehen

......;%JAVA_HOME%\bin;


----------



## Jayman (12. Apr 2007)

Gut habe das geändert und erhalte bei der echo %PATH% Eingabe:





Sieht doch gut aus?!
Wird es jetzt funktionieren?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (12. Apr 2007)

ja

gib mal javac ein....dann siehts du es...

(wenn nicht mach noch ein ; hinter %JAVA_HOME%\bin  )


----------



## Jayman (12. Apr 2007)

Es klappt!
Dickes Danke!
Die schwerste Geburt seit Jahren und jetzt kann es nur noch aufwärts gehen.
Danke nochmal.


----------



## NTB (12. Apr 2007)

klappt denn jetzt auch dein programm?


----------



## Jayman (12. Apr 2007)

Naja,





Also mein gewünschtes Hello World kommt nicht raus...


----------



## NTB (12. Apr 2007)

ok, Du bist aber schon nah dran

1. Poste bitte mal Dein Programm! Also die HelloWorld.java

2. Erst kompilieren, dann ausführen:
javac HelloWorld.java
java HelloWorld


----------



## Jayman (12. Apr 2007)

Also,
ich habe das aus Wikipedia genommen:

  public class HelloWorld
   {
     public static void main(String[] args) 
     {
       System.out.println("Hello World!");            
     }
   }

habe ich kompiliert & aufgerufen. Nur kam leider kein 'Hello World!'
Was stimmt hier nicht?


----------



## Leroy42 (12. Apr 2007)

Jayman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> habe ich kompiliert & aufgerufen. Nur kam leider kein 'Hello World!'
> Was stimmt hier nicht?



Also dein Programm und NTB's Anweisungen *müssen* funktionieren.

Du hast irgendetwas anderes falsch gemacht.

Kommen denn keine Fehlermeldungen?


----------



## Jayman (12. Apr 2007)

Jayman hat gesagt.:
			
		

>



Das kommt raus... :autsch:


----------



## NTB (12. Apr 2007)

und was kommt bei 
javac HelloWorld.java
raus?


Was für Dateien liegen in dem Ordner "HelloWorld" auf dem Desktop?


----------



## Jayman (12. Apr 2007)

Also ohne .java kompilieren kommt raus:





mit .java kompilieren, beschwert er sich erst beim Aufruf java HelloWorld, mit der selben Begründung...

Im Ordner sind nur:
die JAVA-Datei HelloWorld
& ein CLASS-File HelloWorld.class
mehr nicht nur 2


----------



## NTB (12. Apr 2007)

Du sollst
javac HelloWorld.java
machen.

Nicht
javac HelloWorld


erkennst Du den feinen Unterschied?

Du musst ein Programm IMMER erst mit Javac kompilieren, bevor Du es mit Java starten kannst.


----------



## Jayman (12. Apr 2007)

Also beim Kompilieren beschwert er sich nicht mehr.
Aber Hello World schreibt er dennoch nicht...


----------



## NTB (12. Apr 2007)

na also, we are getting closer 

Ich vermute mal, dass Du Dich irgendwo in der Datei noch verschrieben hast oder so. Die Datei muss genauso wie die Klasse heissen. Also die Klasse "HelloWorld" muss in der "HelloWorld.java" stecken. Und die Methode zum starten muss auch exakt so, wie in dem Beispiel heissen.

Tipp mal bitte nochmal folgende zwei Befehle in die Eingabeaufforderung ein, nachdem Du in das Verzeichnis gewechselt hast. Nach jedem Befehl natürlich Enter:


```
dir
type helloworld.java
```

Nicht aufgeben, wir haben es fast geschafft


----------



## Jayman (12. Apr 2007)

Naja, also das kommt raus:


----------



## Jango (12. Apr 2007)

Hier noch mal eine Zusammenfassung:

kompilieren= javac HelloWorld.java
danach erhälst du eine Datei namens HelloWorld.class

ausführen= java HelloWorld

Und das MUSS gehen, denn die Klasse ist so richtig. Immer auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung achten!!! Und beim Ausführen die Dateierweiterung NICHT mit angeben!!


----------



## NTB (12. Apr 2007)

Du hast alles richtig gemacht, so wie ich das sehe.
Das MUSS jetzt gehen! 

Das einzige, was ich mir jetzt noch vorstellen kann, ist, dass die Leerzeichen vor "public class..." keine Leerzeichen, sondern komische Zeichen oder so sind. Das könnte sein, wenn Du das mit Wordpad aus Wikipedia rüberkopiert und erstellt hast. Aber das halte ich doch eher für unwahrscheinlich

/Edit: Erstell doch die Java Datei einfach nochmal neu und tipp das von Hand ein. Wie gesagt, das MUSS so gehen.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (12. Apr 2007)

```
public class HelloWorld{
	public static void main(String[] args){
		System.out.println("HELLO");
	}
}
```

kopier dir das mal

öffne den windows editor
copy paste
sava as...

HelloWorld.java

dann Alle Dateien wählen 
Codierung: ANSI

dann nochmals
javac HelloWorld.java
java HelloWorld

vielleicht lieggt an einer falschen codierung?

EDIT:
habs gesehen.....bei ctr-c wollts nicht mit


----------



## NTB (12. Apr 2007)

/edit: schongut  ich war zu schnell  Da hat sich doch ganz schnell ein P eingeschlichen


----------



## Jayman (12. Apr 2007)

Habe das selbstständig abgetippt, aber das gleiche negative Ergebnis...


----------



## Jango (12. Apr 2007)

NTB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> /edit: schongut  ich war zu schnell  Da hat sich doch ganz schnell ein P eingeschlichen



a: ?????????????????????
b: public wird klein geschrieben!


----------



## NTB (12. Apr 2007)

Womit hast Du denn die HelloWorld.java erstellt? Mit dem Texteditor? Oder mit Wordpad? Oder mit ganz was anderem?

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt mit meinem Latein am Ende...

Du könntest die Datei und die Klasse einfach nochmal anders nennen. Also statt "HelloWorld.java" und "public class HelloWorld..." einfach "Test.java" und "public class Test"...


----------



## Roar (12. Apr 2007)

java -cp . HalloWelt (steht übrigens auch in der FAQ...)


----------



## Jayman (12. Apr 2007)

Habe das mit dem Texteditor erstellt und dann mit 'alle Dateien' unter dem Namen HelloWorld.java abgespeichert.
Werde das andere gleich testen.


----------



## Jayman (12. Apr 2007)

Wenn ich das mit Test mache, dann kommt das gleiche Problem, jedoch anstelle von HelloWorld steht da Test...


----------



## Der Müde Joe (12. Apr 2007)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> java -cp . HalloWelt



?

EDIT:
Das Fragezeichen heisst so probieren ;-)


----------



## Jayman (12. Apr 2007)

Naja, es kommt das Übliche raus:





Ist vielleciht ein Pfad falsch gelegt oder so?


----------



## Roar (12. Apr 2007)

Jayman hat gesagt.:
			
		

>



ich dachte die klasse is in ~/Desktop/HalloWelt und nich in ~ ?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (12. Apr 2007)

aber du hast hoffentlich schon "HalloWelt" mit "HelloWorld" oder "Test" oder wie die Datei jetzt heisst gewechselt?


----------



## Jayman (12. Apr 2007)

Leider das Übliche:





Ich bin am Ende!


----------



## Roar (12. Apr 2007)

einmal schreibst du HelloWorld und dann HalloWorld...


----------



## Jayman (12. Apr 2007)

Wow, dann steht das da!


----------



## Jayman (12. Apr 2007)

Also immer anstelle von java [KLASSE]
-> java -cp . [KLASSE]
?


----------



## Jayman (12. Apr 2007)

Desweiteren soll ich mir Eclipse 3.2 installieren.
Habe diese Seite gefunden:
http://download.eclipse.org/eclipse/downloads/drops/R-3.2-200606291905/
Welches der drei für Windows soll ich nehmen? Ich habe XP und jetzt das Java JDK 6

Danke für eure Geduld!


----------



## Ariol (12. Apr 2007)

dieses : http://download.eclipse.org/eclipse...load.php?dropFile=eclipse-SDK-3.2.2-win32.zip

einfach nur auspacken und die eclipse.exe starten


----------



## Jayman (12. Apr 2007)

Gut, das habe ich gedownloaded und öffne die Zip Datei.
Klicke auf die .exe Datei und erhalte folgende Fehlermeldung:





Wie kann ich das zum Laufen bringen?


----------



## Roar (12. Apr 2007)

vielleicht ersmal entpacken??
ich verweis dich nochmal auf Joes link: http://www.paules-pc-forum.de/pc-kurs/kurs02.htm ...


----------



## Jayman (12. Apr 2007)

Dankeschön!
Den kleinen Exkurs werde ich am WE machen.
Bislang hat es immer für nackte Frauen, Musik & Wikipedia gereicht...


----------



## JPKI (13. Apr 2007)

Wenn du Eclipse jetzt auch noch bedienen sollst, sehe ich schwarz...
Da bin ich 24 Stunden offline, komme on und in dem ein eigentlich einfaches Problem behandelnden Thread sind fünf neue Seiten hinzugekommen ???:L  :bahnhof:  :roll:   .


----------



## NTB (13. Apr 2007)

Mit Eclipse ist es meiner Meinung nach einfacher, als nur auf der Kommandozeile. Eclipse verrät einem doch gleich Klickibunti, was falsch ist.


----------



## Jayman (13. Apr 2007)

So, habe heute Eclipse erlernt & es funktioniert!
Habe von einem guten Informatiker aus meinem Kurs erfahren, dass die Umgebungsvariable etc. gar nicht hätte verändert werden müssen,wenn ich zuvor Eclipse installiert hätte...
Aber weshalb ist ja auch egal.
Dickes Danke allen Helfer!
By the way, kennt einer ein Forum für Programmieraufgaben für Java, wo viele Aufgaben mit Lösungen existieren.
Habe über Google leider nur eine Seite gefunden mit einigen Aufgaben und Lösungen...
Wäre über Infos dankbar.


----------



## NTB (13. Apr 2007)

Jayman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So, habe heute Eclipse erlernt & es funktioniert!
> Habe von einem guten Informatiker aus meinem Kurs erfahren, dass die Umgebungsvariable etc. gar nicht hätte verändert werden müssen,wenn ich zuvor Eclipse installiert hätte...



Das ist zwar richtig, aber ich finde es gut, wenn man vorher einmal alles von Hand macht, ohne dass Eclipse alles für einen erledigt.
Ein Forum kann ich Dir leider nicht empfehlen. 
Ich schwör immer noch auf Bücher


----------



## Jayman (13. Apr 2007)

Habe mir auch ein Buch zugelegt:
'Java als erste Programmiersprache'
aber das zu lesen...
Zum Glück benötige ich nur einen Schein...
Ich muss eine Aufgabe erledigen, welche ähnlich in einem Buch 'Java ist auch eine Insel' ist. Kann ich das vielleicht online 'durchstöbern', ohne dass ich es kaufen muss?
Gibt es so etwas?


----------



## NTB (13. Apr 2007)

Was hat Google Dir zu dieser Frage geantwortet?


----------



## JPKI (13. Apr 2007)

Keine Sorge: Das Buch musst du dir nicht kaufen: http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel6/

@NTB: Du schwörst auf Bücher?? Damit is doch schwer zu coden :wink: .
Ich persönlich programmiere *nur* mit Notepad (unter Windows) oder Kate (Linux 9.1 mit KDE), javac und java.
Mehr brauch ich net (na gut, manchmal keytool, jarsigner und das ganze Gedöns für Applets :wink: ).


----------

